# I finally found them !



## Dylan B. (2 mo ago)

I've been hunting for these fish all year and finally found them. The elusive Grass Pickerel.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m sure no expert, and its tough to tell the difference at that size, but I think thats a pike. I thought pickeral that size always had a light colored lateral line?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Grass pickeral are a subspecies of pike.


----------



## Dylan B. (2 mo ago)

M.Magis said:


> I’m sure no expert, and its tough to tell the difference at that size, but I think thats a pike. I thought pickeral that size always had a light colored lateral line?


I'm 100% certain these are grass pickerel. Easiest way to tell is the black "Tear Drop" under their eye. That and my part of the state (where these were caught) does not have any populations of Pike.


----------



## Dylan B. (2 mo ago)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 498181
> 
> Grass pickeral are a subspecies of pike.


Charge your phone.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Dylan B. said:


> I've been hunting for these fish all year and finally found them. The elusive Grass Pickerel.


Very cool! Used to catch them at Zeppernick Lake before it froze solid in the 70’s


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I used to catch them, as a kid, in the creek behind my grandparents barn. They got quite big in there, we would catch 6 inch to 9 inch ones.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Where in OH do they have those?


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

Caught a few in the canal west of Circleville in the 70s. till it was drained by irrigation for crops...😕


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> Where in OH do they have those?


We lived in Portage County, our creek was in the cow pasture. I caught and kept one in aquarium for one summer. I fed it little tiny, almost see through, minnows. It was a blast to watch it eat.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Mattiba said:


> We lived in Portage County, our creek was in the cow pasture. I caught and kept one in aquarium for one summer. I fed it little tiny, almost see through, minnows. It was a blast to watch it eat.


Thats real cool.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Buzzy said:


> Where in OH do they have those?


There’s a couple places I know of in central Ohio. A pond in the Deleware wildlife area used to be loaded with them. Been atleast 10 years since I fished it tho. Never anything over 8-10” but still fun with a 1/16oz rooster tail and an ultra light rod.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Buzzy said:


> Where in OH do they have those?


Mogadore,


----------



## Sbrockway (Jun 11, 2021)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Very cool! Used to catch them at Zeppernick Lake before it froze solid in the 70’s


I thought those were chain pickerel? The spring after that winter of 77/78 freeze the bank was littered with skeletons. Very upsetting.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Sbrockway said:


> I thought those were chain pickerel? The spring after that winter of 77/78 freeze the bank was littered with skeletons. Very upsetting.


Pretty sure they were Grass Pike, only got to about 8”-10”s or so. 🤷🏼‍♂️ Yeah sucked when it froze


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

*








“Zepernick Lake is one of the better water areas for Eastern Chain Pickerel”*…. I stand corrected Sb, they were Chain Pickerel!


----------



## Dylan B. (2 mo ago)

Sbrockway said:


> I thought those were chain pickerel? The spring after that winter of 77/78 freeze the bank was littered with skeletons. Very upsetting.


No sir they are grass pickerel


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Dylan B. said:


> No sir they are grass pickerel


Dylan he was replying to my post about Zepernick Lake! Yup, your pics are definitely Grass Pickerel ✌


----------



## Sbrockway (Jun 11, 2021)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Dylan he was replying to my post about Zepernick Lake! Yup, your pics are definitely Grass Pickerel ✌


Yes. Thank you. And thank you Dylan for posting your photos of your fish!


----------



## Dylan B. (2 mo ago)

Sbrockway said:


> Yes. Thank you. And thank you Dylan for posting your photos of your fish!





RodsInTheMud said:


> Dylan he was replying to my post about Zepernick Lake! Yup, your pics are definitely Grass Pickerel ✌


Sorry for the confusion fellas


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Dylan B. said:


> Sorry for the confusion fellas


Nah… all good man!✌


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Nah… all good man!✌


caught 1 in the north fork of the licking river years ago. only one I ever saw or caught. Was exciting.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I’m sure no expert, and its tough to tell the difference at that size, but I think thats a pike. I thought pickeral that size always had a light colored lateral line?


Looks like a musky fingerling. What body of water is it from. They usually stock musky fingerlings in October. Could be one of them.


----------

